# Architekturdarstellung wie von Hand "gemalt"



## Bergler (15. August 2003)

Hi,
ich hab mich mal getraut, etwas in PS zu probieren, aber irgendwie stoße ich an meine Grenzen, ich möchte Architekturdarstellungen, Ansichten, Grundrisse oder Lagepläne, die vorher in CAD gezeichnet un vorcoloriert wurden mit einem Grafikprogramm so weiterbearbeiten, daß sie aussehen, als wären sie per Hand gezeichnet, z.B. Bleistift oder Buntstiftzeichnungen, hier mal mein Versuch, der mich aber nicht so unbedingt befriedigt, ich habe hauptsächlich mit Ebenenstilen und filtern gearbeitet, aber es wirkt trotz zahlreicher Versuche immer noch zu "geleckt"

Hier der Link:

Probe

falls der eine link nicht *****:


Probe02 



Hat jemand Ideen, Erfahrungen oder sonstige Tipps?

Danke,
Thomas


----------



## Jan Seifert (15. August 2003)

Das Photoshop Tutorial Photo2Sketch: Zeichnen leichtgemacht  dürfte dir helfen.


----------



## nanda (15. August 2003)

Hier sind auch noch ein paar Tuts:
Link 1 
Link 2 
Link 3 (Tut-Nr. 5 und 24)
Link 4 

Ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle nicht geprüft, ob die gleichen Arbeitsweisen dahinter stecken. Auf jeden Fall solltest Du mehrere Vorgehensweisen probieren, denn manchmal werden z.B. dunkle Flächen nicht in die Bleistiftzeichnung umgesetzt, sondern nur die Ränder. Kommt halt darauf an, was Du haben willst.

/edit
Hier ist auch noch ein alter Thread zum Thema Gemälde. Dort habe ich u.a. ein Link zu einem PS-Plugin gepostet. Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.


----------



## Bergler (15. August 2003)

Danke, für den Tipp!

Ich habe mich auch gleich rangesetzt und ihn ausprobiert, aber leider führte es auch nicht so zum gewünschtem Ergebnis. Bei Grauzeichnungen, ist es schon besser, aber für farbige Vorlagen, konnte mich das Ergebnis nicht so überzeugen.
Ich hab mir alle Elemente die im Bild als Flächen, Linien oder Objekte vorkommen einzeln auf Ebenen importiert und dann Schritt für Schritt bearbeitet. Zu erst, die flächigen Fillings mit Filter/Strukturierungsfilter/Körnung etwas "vergröbert", um sie dann mit dem Buntstiftfilter "gezeichnet" aussehen zu lassen. Die Ebenen der Gebäude habe ich mit Ebenenstilen Bearbeitet um Schatten und die Kantigkeit zu erzielen, aber das Problem ist, trot noch zahlreicher anderer kleiner Einstellungen und Probierereien, kommt nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis zustande, soll heißen die Zeichnung sieht nicht unbedingt wie mit Buntstift gezeichnet aus.

So, ich hoffe ich hab nicht zu sehr mit meiner langen Ausführung genervt, und es ist noch einigermaßen verständlich, was ich eigentlich will.

Noch jemand eine Idee?

Reicht die Qualität des Bildes, kann man was erkennen?

Hab hier nochmal einen Ausschnitt:

Probe03 

Gruß, Thomas!


----------



## nanda (15. August 2003)

Na, das sieht doch schon ziemlich handgemalt aus. 

Mach aber nicht so viel mit den Ebenenstilen. Bei den Gebäuden (oder was die orangenen Gebilde darstellen) hat dies einen gewissen Charme, aber z.B. bei den Straßen passt das gar nicht.

Wenn Du Ebenenstile benutzt, darfst Du nicht den Fehler machen, das bereits in eine Zeichnung umgewandelte Bild mit Effekten zu versehen. Dadurch bekommen sie ganz zwangsläufig einen "geleckten" Eindruck. Besser ist es, die Ebeneneffekte auf das Bild zu verschmelzen und dann die Umwandlung in die Zeichnung zu beginnen.

Wie gesagt, es kommt auf Deine Vorstellungen an, den die bestimmen die Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Bergler (15. August 2003)

Ah ja,

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, ich soll erst die Ebenen, die einen Ebenenstil bekommen sollen mit diesem entsprechenden Stil bearbeiten, z.B. den Schatten der Bäume, den Schatten der Gebäude (ja, die orangenen Gebilde sind es wirklich!) oder die Kantungen und danach den entsprechenden Filter anwenden, für nur diese Ebene? Aber was meinst Du mit verschmelzen? 

Ich Danke Dir für die Antwort,
Thomas


----------



## Bergler (15. August 2003)

Nachtrag: 

Danke für die Kritik mit den Straßen und so, werd es nochmal raus nehmen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nanda (15. August 2003)

Mist, ich wusste, das Du das fragen würdest.

Die einzelnen Ebenenstile hängen doch in der Regel unter den einzelnen Ebenen. Veränderungen des Bildes auf der Ebene wirken sich sofort auf den sichtbaren Ebeneeffekt aus. Nun gilt es, die Ebene und den Ebeneneffekt zusammenzubringen, so dass eine Bearbeitung des Bildes keine Veränderung mehr hat auf den dargestellten Effekt (Versteht mich noch einer  ). 

Das meinte ich mit verschmelzen. Ich wusste es mal. Leider komme ich nicht mehr darauf, wie das geht (PS ist leider nicht auf diesem Rechner). Falls in den nächsten Stunden niemand eine Antwort hat, schicke ich sie nach.

Ansonsten hast Du mich richtig verstanden. Die Ränder des Ebeneneffekts müssen auch etwas ungleichmäßig wirken und das bekommst Du nur hin, wenn der Ebeneneffekt in das Bild integriert wurde, bevor die Umwandlungsphase in eine Buntstiftzeichnung beginnt. 

Aber überleg´ erstmal, ob Du überhaupt Ebeneneffekte brauchst. Schatten ist okay, aber abgeflachte Kante und Relief würde ich weglassen.

/edit
Ich hab´s gefunden. Irgendwie bin ich ein wenig stolz auf mich.  

1. Zuerst wie gewohnt Ebene mit dem Bild fertig stellen und Ebeneneffekte einstellen.
2. Dann eine neue, leere Ebene erstellen.
3. Diese leere Ebene unter die Ebene mit den Effekten ziehen.
4. Ebene mit den Effekten aktivieren
5. EBENE > Mit darunterliegender auf eine Ebene reduzieren (Strg+E)
FERTIG.


----------



## Bergler (17. August 2003)

Jaaa, das hat funktioniert, nun werd ich es nochmal probieren, meld mich dann nochmal!

Danke, und Gruß Thomas


----------

